# big up for Dodo products



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

I used my new Dodo products at the weekend, I used the "born to be mild" wash, the lime prime (light) to clean the paint (primed it twice) and then supernatural wax, I have to put another layer on tomorrow when the first has taken, I wished I had clayed as there was a few marks on the bumper :?

The finish is great really wet looking, I cannot take pics as its raining and she is in the garage, it isnâ€™t a garage queen I just want to get another coat on before I get it wet.

The products are very, very nice and I can recommend to all!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Stub said:


> I used my new Dodo products at the weekend, I used the "born to be mild" wash, the lime prime (light) to clean the paint (primed it twice) and then supernatural wax, I have to put another layer on tomorrow when the first has taken, I wished I had clayed as there was a few marks on the bumper :?
> 
> The finish is great really wet looking, I cannot take pics as its raining and she is in the garage, it isnâ€™t a garage queen I just want to get another coat on before I get it wet.
> 
> The products are very, very nice and I can recommend to all!


used the lime prime for the first time and quite liked it


----------



## PissTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Yeah lime prime and then purple haze 

oh and then I apply some wax


----------



## geo555 (Feb 5, 2008)

I waxed my car last weekend. Cleaned paint with Lime Prime Lite and waxed it with Dodo Doublewax.


----------



## Scotty225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Geo555: Love the 2nd pic. I use Dodo Supernatural on mine and love the finish  Would love to try the doublewax.


----------

